# La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Wavell (M) Cigar Review - LGC WAVELL (DR) MADURO



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Winner! Just not enough flavor for me, this was the last of a box of 10 I got from JR 3yrs ago. It had a good rest in the humidor,and i find the na...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Wavell (M) Cigar Review - LGC WAVELL (DR) MADURO


----------

